# Possible First Foster?? :)



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Have just been out to the Illinois Alaskan Malamute Rescue's kennels. A new boy about a year old just came in last night. He's a real sweety. He's got to get vetted, neutered, and introduced to my dogs to see if they'll get along, but I think they'll be fine. 

Breed: Alaskan Malamute
Age: Approx 1 year
Story: He was found wandering the streets, he's on the lean side but I'm sure he'll fill in with proper nutrients.

He's just a happy guy. Loves to be loved on. Didn't have any problems with me rubbing him all over, and he did love the belly rub, lol. 



















I hope it works out  I'm so excited. We took him for a short walk and he picked up on some manners rather quickly. Even showed off a few sits for us. I think he must have had a home at sometime in the past. He's not posted yet, but here's the website: http://www.iamra.org/ I was also lucky enough to see two dogs adopted out today, very exciting. 

fingers crossed xx


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

He's beautiful. Good luck to both of you.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## Hollis (Jan 25, 2010)

Gorgeous pup!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Definitely a beauty! I hope you get to take him in and get him all happy and healthy and give him a great life until you find a good home for him.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

How exciting! I hope that it all works out for you fostering him! He has a very sweet face!


----------



## ConspicuousZF (Feb 24, 2010)

Aww! Good for you!

My mom helped my sister foster a couple of 9 day old puppies who were dumped. It's heartbreaking to think that people can do that, but what a wonderful experience (albeit, not an easy one!) for them to raise them and find homes for both.

Good luck to you, he's a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Mickey D has been here for almost a week now (had to wait for Lupa's season to pass). Here are some pictures of him <3


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I've got some more pictures and more information on my webpage: http://northerninuitusa.webs.com/fosterdogs.htm

He's a good dog, I bet the first home that's interested in him will take him...he's a quick learner and so full of puppy energy.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Awh! He's an absolutely gorgeous guy! He looks like he's fitting in great, and I hope he gets a good home soon.


----------



## Houndsong (Mar 30, 2010)

WOOO HOOO fostering is such a great thing!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congrats! and keep us posted on him


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

awww, my puppy-sitter left me a nice note about him...sorry if I brag, but it makes me happy to see that someone else thinks he's improving



> Wow, Mickey is so much more well behaved! No accidents in the crate & went pee right away outside! *Maybe sometime when we're both free, you can help me with Meeka's recall or just give me some tips


I'm so proud <3 He is doing really well...almost got him to stop jumping too...almost...he's at the "self correcting" point, where he hops but doesn't actually land on you...

Now if I could only get him to eat more!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh he is gorgeous! I'm so glad it's all working out!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> awww, my puppy-sitter left me a nice note about him...sorry if I brag, but it makes me happy to see that someone else thinks he's improving
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely brag-worthy! Congrats, I'm glad he's improving even more.


----------



## Cinch (Mar 23, 2010)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> I'm so proud <3 He is doing really well...almost got him to stop jumping too...almost...he's at the "self correcting" point, where he hops but doesn't actually land on you...


That was actually my favorite stage with my elkhound, Kaja. That's the point where you know your hard work has paid off and he's getting it. 

Kudos to you for fostering. I fostered an elkhound last year for about a month and I dang near cried when he drove away with his new family. It's a great thing you're doing.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

He has beautiful, soft eyes. It would be tough to let him go. 

P.S. I <3 Lupa!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

lol, he's so much work, though, i can't wait for him to have another home. He is a really good kid, but he needs a bit more attention than I have to give at the moment. I think I might hold off on the next foster until i finish up with my vet tech volunteer hours.


----------

